# Disposable TS Blades



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

How's this for a deal!

Saw Blade 10" 80T Contractor Grade - Norge | Lumber Liquidators

You can't even get em sharpened for $5!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Certainly worth a try but make sure you have a blade guard on. I was looking for reviews on Avanti blades, made in China and distributed through Freud, and one reviewer said that he had one that started loosing teeth. One or two hit him at which point he tossed it.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Buy several for crosscutting only, they are throw aways when they get dull, carbide too small to re-sharpen. Would make good job site blades where several different people use the saw, One screw, nail, grain of sand they are done. 

I know guys who use the metal in throwaway blades to make scrapers, knife blades, etc.
Herb


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Would definitely give it a try if putting a laminated floor down. I did a few bedrooms and dining room with laminated (all wood) plank and 'pergo' style green MDF core, definitely dulled a decent miter saw blade.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I may be wrong but I don't think I would use one unless a lot of people tell me they are good.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> I may be wrong but I don't think I would use one unless a lot of people tell me they are good.


I don't think I would buy one for making fine cuts on good material. But for general work like framing, and pallet material, or loaning the saw to the neighbor, cutting up scrap for fire wood or throw away. There are a lot of times I do a projct for the garden or yard that I don't want to risk an expensive blade doing.
Herb


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Agreed, for $5 bucks, hard to go wrong. That's even a fraction of the HF price!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

kp91 said:


> Would definitely give it a try if putting a laminated floor down. I did a few bedrooms and dining room with laminated (all wood) plank and 'pergo' style green MDF core, definitely dulled a decent miter saw blade.


the higher the negative rake blade you use for these materials the better off you will be...


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Sounds like a great buy. I am new to doing wood working of any kind. One of the things, I have learned so far is, if it is a super great buy and it is cheap, it is just cheap. Anymore, I stay away from any thing that is super cheap. However, having said that, looking on the the sight and then looking at the review chart, they rated a 4.5 out of five. That is a great rating for anything you buy. So this may be the real deal.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I agree that it's worth a try, but teeth flying off would be a real concern. Face shields are a real pain to use, but maybe worth the trouble until you find out if they're safe. Safety glasses would protect your eyes, but flying teeth could also do you some damage in the throat and neck area. On the bright side, you could have piercings for face jewelry. Like a lip or nose ring.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't buy that kind of bargain anymore. Almost never have good results for long term use. And if I'm cutting some expensive stock, I want good blades in a carefully set up saw. For ripping, I am very fond of the Freud glueline blade. But I also have a full kerf Freud blade for general use and crosscuts. The risk of flying teeth just isn't worth it to me. And you know that the little bit of carbide on the tips is the lowest quality they can find. A really good blade can be resharpened 2--4 times.

Using a cheapie blade for construction use makes sense to some, but construction grade lumber gets dumped in bulk at a job site and and begins collecting who knows what. Sounds like a setup for an on-the-job injury. 

That's how I see it anyway.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Tagwatts said:


> Sounds like a great buy. I am new to doing wood working of any kind. One of the things, I have learned so far is, if it is a super great buy and it is cheap, it is just cheap. Anymore, I stay away from any thing that is super cheap. However, having said that, looking on the the sight and then looking at the review chart, they rated a 4.5 out of five. That is a great rating for anything you buy. *So this may be the real deal*.


unless you get hit by a tooth or teeth...


----------

